# Any of you guys interested



## tw (May 1, 2003)

I'm new to the sport, and would like to know if some of you might be interested in getting a guide, teacher, guru, or sensi sort of guy to cut down on the learning curve. Thought we could pitch in maybe 25 to 50 bucks a pc for say 4 - 2 hour classes on a weekend day, or something like that. It would be limited to say six to eight yakkers and cover different types of yak fishing. Interested yakkers post below.
Have a great da, Tim


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi Tim, Welcome to the dark side. My name is Darrell Hollifield and I am a kayak fishing guide for Wild River Outfitters/Ruthless Charters and I am also the Vice President of Tidewater Kayak Anglers Assoc.. I would be willing to share my time with you guys to show you the ropes, rigging, kayak set up, safety and fishing techniques/guide. The cost is not a big deal, we can work that out. I would not charge much, especially iof you feed me...lol Email me at [email protected] or call me at 757-748-9425. Be glad to help out anytime we can schedule.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I would love to meet you guys but that would be little bit of a drive for me to go down there. I live in Northern VA. How far is it to VA beach anyways?


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

'Bout three hours from the time my wife turns the ignition til the moment she gets to Potomac Mills.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Seasalt*

Get your butt down here so Grommet and I can teach you how to scare fish, leave a serpentine wake, synchronized capsizing, get caught in bad weather, over cast your bait into the long grass while fishing along the grass beds.

While we're at it, we can teach you how to play "Frogger" with boat traffic. Take short cuts through the shoals. Bottom out your yak on the mud flats.


Hey Jason...........Have I left anything out?  


For a couple of newbies, we have had a handfull of small adventures already. 

I can't get enough of this stuff. Makes me feel 18 all over again.


Seriously though............If you feel like coming down, contact one of us and we can set up some thing.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

> Get your butt down here so Grommet and I can teach you how to scare fish, leave a serpentine wake, synchronized capsizing, get caught in bad weather, over cast your bait into the long grass while fishing along the grass beds.


HAA HAA... that made me laugh out loud... thanks for the laugh. I only laugh because I can empathize... maybe I'm in the presence of greatness...  

I might have to take you on that offer... 3 and half our drive is not that bad... maybe I'll bring the family and they can stay at the hotel/pool while I fish...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

> synchronized capsizing


haahaa... just had to repost... should synchronized capsizing be a olympic sport or at least be part of competition for TKAA Yak Tourney?


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

J_Lannon said:


> Hey Jason...........Have I left anything out?


Dear Lord I hope not. That's enough for two trips.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

J_Lannon said:


> Get your butt down here so Grommet and I can teach you how to scare fish, leave a serpentine wake, synchronized capsizing, get caught in bad weather, over cast your bait into the long grass while fishing along the grass beds.
> 
> While we're at it, we can teach you how to play "Frogger" with boat traffic. Take short cuts through the shoals. Bottom out your yak on the mud flats.
> 
> ...



cant wait to get mine only a couple weeks now. sounds like fun going out with john   who needs to catch fish when you have all that other excitement......cant wait to take the plunge to the dark side


----------

